
Solving 5th Grade Math Homework with F# and OCR - KirinDave
https://martinand.net/2017/02/19/solving-5th-grade-math-with-fsharp-and-ocr/
======
CarolineW
It's worth noting that the "," in this is the decimal "point", not a thousands
separator.

